# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  Πρόβλημα: SONY CYBERSHOT DSC-S500 σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί με μπαταρίες

## Stergios_[.gr]

Έχω μια Sony CyberShot DSC-S500 η οποία σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί με μπαταρίες. 

Για καιρό μου τελείωνε πολύ γρήγορα τις επαναφορτιζόμενες (Philips Ni-Hm, 1.2V, 2100mAh), οπότε αναγκαζόμουν να χρησιμοποιώ αλκαλικές Energizer 1.5V.. Τώρα πια δεν λειτουργεί ούτε με αυτές. Βγάζω 2 φωτογραφίες με φλας, και δεν ξαναανοίγει..

Με αυτοσχέδιο τροφοδοτικό 3V μέσω LM317 ανοίγει και λειτουργεί άψογα. Όμως το label του λέει DC INPUT: 2.4 Vdc.. Έχει κανένας καμιά ιδέα τι πρόβλημα έχει? Λέτε να είναι επισκευάσιμο?

Έγγραφα:
CyberShot DSC-S500

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## navar

σου πήρε υγρασία ? τσαλαβούτησε πουθενά ?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Αφού είσαι Αθήνα , γιατί δεν πας μια βόλτα μέχρι την αντιπροσωπεία ? 

Η επισκευή  ψηφιακης  από τεχνική σκοπιά δεν είναι υπερδύσκολη υπόθεση , 
αλλά η εύρεση ανταλλακτικών είναι.

----------


## navar

θα γίνεται του smd το κάγκελο εκεί μέσα !
αν είσαι εξοικειωμένος επιχείρησε το ! αφού πρώτα βέβαια πάρεις μια τιμή επισκευής απο την αντιπροσωπεία και δεν συμφάιρει !

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> σου πήρε υγρασία ? τσαλαβούτησε πουθενά ?


Δεν βράχηκε απευθείας από νερό, σίγουρα.. Την έχω βγάλει από το σπίτι, αλλά πάντα μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια. Πιο πιθανό είναι να κτύπησε κάπου όπως την είχα στην τσάντα, παρά να βράχηκε...




> Αφού είσαι Αθήνα , γιατί δεν πας μια βόλτα μέχρι την αντιπροσωπεία ?


 


> θα γίνεται του smd το κάγκελο εκεί μέσα !
> αν είσαι εξοικειωμένος επιχείρησε το ! αφού πρώτα βέβαια πάρεις μια τιμή επισκευής απο την αντιπροσωπεία και δεν συμφάιρει !


Την πήρα 40€ πριν 2 χρόνια από το ΕΒΑΥ μεταχειρισμένη.. Αξίζει το κόστος να μπλέκω τώρα με αντιπροσωπείες και τέτοια?
Ξέρετε αν κοστίζει τίποτα να την δώσω να μου εκτιμήσουν την βλάβη? (Ξέρω ότι μπορώ να ρωτήσω τηλεφωνικά, αλλά όντας Κυριακή...)

ΕΥχαριστΏ

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Αμα είναι έτσι , πέτα την στην ανακύκλωση ... και πάρε άλλη.

----------


## navar

ρίξτεις μια ματιά ! και αν επισκευάζεται εύκολα και απο σένα με συμβατικά υλικά τότε ναί επισκεύασε την !
η καλύτερη ανακύκλωση είναι η επισκευή !
με 45€ πήρα αυτήν πρίν περίπου 1,5 μήνα http://www.letsgodigital.org/en/came...2173/show.html

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Θα το κοιτάξω,
ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.. Προφανώς, δεν το έχει ξανασυναντήσει κάποιος αυτό το πρόβλημα ώστε να με κατευθύνει, ε?

----------


## navar

εγω τουλάχιστον όχι αν και δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλα υποψιάζομαι υγρασία/άλατα/διάβρωση !

----------


## aeonios

Δεν είσαι ο μόνος φίλε μου και σε άλλους έχει συμβεί http://forums.photographyreview.com/...ad.php?t=25198. 

Αλλαξε την μπαταρία και θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

XA! Δοκίμασα άπειρες μπαταρίες! Για την ακρίβεια και τις 12 της συσκευασίας.. 5 λεπτά και μετά τζίφος..

----------


## Radiometer

Stergios_[.gr] δοκίμασες να βάλεις επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες ?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Δοκίμασα με όλες τις μπαταρίες,
το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα!
Με τις επαναφορτιζόμενες κλείνει σε 3-4 φωτογραφίες,
με τις αλκαλικές κλείνει σε 10-12 φωτογραφίες με φλας..

----------


## Xarry

Εχεις μετρησει ποσο ρευμα τραβαει;

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Τώρα δοκιμάζω, φτιάχνω dummy μπαταρίες για να μετρήσω κατανάλωση μηχανής..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Κάτι πάει λάθος.. Δεν τραβάει ρεύμα, και συνεπώς δεν ανοίγει, όταν της βάζω τις "ψευδο-μπαταρίες" που κατασκεύασα.. Θέλει λίγη δουλειά ακόμα..
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον, θα ποστάρω αύριο!

----------


## Xarry

Αν κανεις αυτο με το 317 που ειχες πει και μετρησεις απο εκει;

----------


## Thanos10

Οι μπαταριες αδειαζουν? η εχουν ρευμα μετα απο τις δεκα φωτο,εαν εχουν τοτε το κυκλωμα που παρακολουθει την ταση των μπαταριων εχει βλαβη,ισως υπαρχει μια μικρη πτωση τις τασης στις μπαταριες τις θεωρει αδιες και κλεινει.

----------


## Radiometer

ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ με μια DSC-S60 με απλές μπαταρίες δεν ανάβει καν, με αλκαλικές καμιά 5 φώτος,

----------


## Αποστόλης1

και εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...F4%E1%F1%DF%E1

----------

